# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Beetle mobile manipulator, USA

## Airicist

apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/402748.pdf

----------


## Airicist

Article "Radiation-Proof Robot’s Terrifying Safety Demonstration"
In 1962, the U.S. Air Force’s monster Beetle manipulator threatened budgets, sanity, and women

by Evan Ackerman
December 31, 2015

----------

